# Floater Drop mit Hardtail



## aiimsh0ckz (2. August 2012)

Trotz dessen, dass ich zur Zeit auf mein geliebtes Fully-MTB verzichten muss (Ventil beim Reifen gerissen), möchte ich nicht mein Fahrkunst-Training nachlassen. Da ich in meiner Garage eh noch ein HT-MTB stehen habe (eigentlich ist es ein CC), möchte ich nun damit fahren. 
Auf meiner "heimischen" DH-Strecke gibt es auch manche Hänge, die man entweder runterrutscht, oder einfach -was ich bevorzuge- mit einem Floater Drop überwindet. 

Wie mache ich das am besten? Ich weiß ja, wie ein Floater Drop geht, bin dies aber nur vom Fully gewohnt, also das ich hinten einfedere, was bei einem Hard-Tail nicht möglich ist.

Grüße, Tobi.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. August 2012)

Maguire.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2012)

die bewegung ist die gleiche. mußt mehr "halten", da das heck nicht nachgibt.


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. August 2012)

Erkenntnis des Tages: Für "Ar$ch weit nach hinten, Lenker etwas hochziehen und einfach rollen lassen" gibt es also auch einen dämlichen "Fachausdruck".


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2012)

Wäre ein neuer Schlauch vielleicht eine Option?

Unter Floater Drop kenne ich es aber auch...


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (2. August 2012)

Joa.. kann ich mir auch mal kaufen ^^


----------



## Sebel (2. August 2012)

HT is kein problem. hab letztens nem kollegen mein 100mm hardtail für den flowtrail in stromberg geliehen... der is fast alles da gefahren und gesprungen, geht halt nur was mehr auf die beine und arme.
...und auf den "normalen" stücken is man langsamer, weil die karre schon ganz schön rüttelt


----------



## Mitglied (2. August 2012)

Die Lösung: Bau einen Schlauch im Hardtail aus!


Ansonsten, die Technik ist dieselbe, nur müssen Deine Beine die Abfederung übernehmen.
Jedenfalls stärker als vorher.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. August 2012)

Wie langsam kann man/könnt ihr den eigentlich machen? Ich meine jetzt ohne aus dem Wheelie zu droppen. Und wo übt ihr?


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie langsam kann man/könnt ihr den eigentlich machen? Ich meine jetzt ohne aus dem Wheelie zu droppen. Und wo übt ihr?


aus dem stand, überall

(mit dem trialrad, fürs enduro brauch ich schon leichtes gefälle)


----------



## jammerlappen (2. August 2012)

Zeigen!

Ich hab da keine Idee, wie die Bewegung aussehen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (2. August 2012)

Kannst Du an jedem Bordstein üben; oder an einer einzelnen Stufe z. B.
Du schiebst das Rad unter Dir durch, streckst die Arme und hälst das Vorderrad so lange hoch bis das Hinterrad die Kante überrollt hat. Fährst quasi die imaginäre Höhe der Dropkante weiter. Ist auch mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit möglich.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. August 2012)

Ui das wird eng bei mir, aber ich würds trotzdem gerne sehen wollen...


----------



## Mitglied (2. August 2012)

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...qIH4Aw&usg=AFQjCNGTx0QnbXLbnWBuAN8M0sgs3nrGgQ


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (3. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> fürs enduro brauch ich schon leichtes gefälle



Kann ich bezeugen. c;

Obwohl, ich jetzt immernoch nicht 'wirklich' weiß, ob mein Fully jetzt ein FR, ein AM oder doch ein Enduro ist ~,~


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. August 2012)

Sebel schrieb:


> ...und auf den "normalen" stücken is man langsamer, weil die karre schon ganz schön rüttelt



*LOL*

Megavalanche 2012: Frank Schneider gewinnt auf Singlespeed-Hardtail die Challenger-Masters-Klasse

Genau mit einem Hardtail verbessert man seine Skills mehr als mit Federweg am Heck... und das man langsamer ist, hat was mit der Linienwahl zu tun. Jemand, der das erste mal auf einem MTB sitzt, achtet da nicht drauf (bzw. weniger)


----------



## Sebel (3. August 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> *LOL*
> 
> Megavalanche 2012: Frank Schneider gewinnt auf Singlespeed-Hardtail die Challenger-Masters-Klasse
> 
> Genau mit einem Hardtail verbessert man seine Skills mehr als mit Federweg am Heck... und das man langsamer ist, hat was mit der Linienwahl zu tun. Jemand, der das erste mal auf einem MTB sitzt, achtet da nicht drauf (bzw. weniger)



also ich würde ma behaupten, dass ein und die selber person auf einer wurzel- und steinfeldlastigen strecke (z.b. letzter abschnitt flowtrail) mit nem fully schneller ist als mit nem hardtail... egal ob anfänger oder skillkönig.

das ein fahrer mit viel skill mich auch mit nem puky überall abhängt is mir auch klar...

ausserdem solltest du dich lieber darum kümmern, dass dein monitor nich mehr schwarz is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs1Znw3pGlU&feature=plcp"]taping.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia]

0:10 z.b. 
Ist im grunde nichts anderes, nur das es gesprungen besser aussieht/ sich besser anfühlt.

ich kann ja bei bedarf mal schauen das ich mal die gerollte variante filme und hier hochlade?


----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2012)

wobei eine radlänge aus dem stand herraus schon etwas übung braucht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. August 2012)

Sebel schrieb:


> ausserdem solltest du dich lieber darum kümmern, dass dein monitor nich mehr schwarz is



Ich nichts verstehen von IT Kauderwelsch... Monitore werden eh überbewertet... JAAAA


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> taping.wmv      - YouTube
> 
> 0:10 z.b.
> Ist im grunde nichts anderes, nur das es gesprungen besser aussieht/ sich besser anfühlt.
> ...


Ja, lad mal bitte die gerollte Variante hoch 
So hat das mit nem floater drop soviel gemein wie taps mit nem rolling bunny.


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2012)

von der bewegung ists fast das selbe, aber gut ich werde mich mal versuchen. 
montag oder dienstag sollte dann was da sein.


----------



## Adam1987 (3. August 2012)

aiimsh0ckz schrieb:


> Kann ich bezeugen. c;
> 
> Obwohl, ich jetzt immernoch nicht 'wirklich' weiß, ob mein Fully jetzt ein FR, ein AM oder doch ein Enduro ist ~,~



Was für nen Bike fährst du ? Hersteller, Modell, Baujahr ?


----------



## Mitglied (4. August 2012)

Giant Reign mit Fox 32; also ein Allmountain bis Enduro-Bike.


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (4. August 2012)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Was für nen Bike fährst du ? Hersteller, Modell, Baujahr ?



Dazu die Antwort (Aus anderem Thread)


aiimsh0ckz schrieb:


> -Giant Reign (2010 od. 2011) Rahmen
> * Maestro 6.0 "Dämpferhalterung" (?)
> -FOX 32 Series Gabel
> -FOX RP2 Dämpfer
> ...


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2012)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ja, lad mal bitte die gerollte Variante hoch
> So hat das mit nem floater drop soviel gemein wie taps mit nem rolling bunny.


habs heute mal versucht, weil ich mir am wochenende selbst unsicher war obs geht.

Ist aber genau die gleiche bewegung wie in meinem video. Evtl. schaff ich es morgen früh ein video zu machen.


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Mann...deswegen sackt auch das Bike immer vorne ab, weil ich den Hintern nicht weit genug raus bring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2012)

Hab bewusst mal einmal aus der schräge und einmal aus dem flachen gefilmt.


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (8. August 2012)

Soo Eisbein, und nun das ganze mal bei einer Downhill, wo du mit ca. 30-40 km/h angeschossen kommst


----------



## flachmaennchen (8. August 2012)

Da ists doch noch einfacher weil du kaum das Vorderrad oben halten musst. Da knallst halt einfach drüber über die Kante und eh dein Vorderrad absacken kann ist das Hinterrad auch schon in der Luft


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2012)

danke genau das. da braucht man ja nur noch minimals am lenker lupfen sodass es als isolierte bewegung garnicht wahrgenommen wird!

Hier sieht man schön wie das ganze system funktioniert.

und wenn du der meinung bist, dass es leicht ist. versuchs mal allein nur aus dem stand in der schrägen.
Und nichts gegen die leute hier, aber ich glaube die hälfte hier kann in der schrägen nicht mal sicher im trackstand stehen. Wenn das VR tiefer ist als das hinterrad.


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Da ists doch noch einfacher weil du kaum das Vorderrad oben halten musst. Da knallst halt einfach drüber über die Kante und eh dein Vorderrad absacken kann ist das Hinterrad auch schon in der Luft



Und für den Fall dass man eben noch nicht den Speed drauf hat? 
Bevor das Vorderrad über die Kante geht kurz druck aufs VR und zurück oder einfach nur zurücklehnen?


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2012)

na, die bewegung sieht man doch sehr gut!
auf dem mtb würde ich aber, vor allem in eine schräge rein, 
etwas weniger hecklastig landen wollen...
wobei, besser als zu viel gewicht vorne


----------



## Mitglied (8. August 2012)

Ihr macht da echt 'ne Wissenschaft draus; die Bewegung ist total einfach und passiert fast von selbst.
Geht sogar mit Rennrad auf'm Weg zum Bäcker den Bordstein runter.
Einfach mal Rechner aus und ab in die Realität mit Fahrrad.


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ihr macht da echt 'ne Wissenschaft draus; die Bewegung ist total einfach und passiert fast von selbst.
> Geht sogar mit Rennrad auf'm Weg zum Bäcker den Bordstein runter.
> Einfach mal Rechner aus und ab in die Realität mit Fahrrad.



Was du nicht sagst. Es ist aber nen unterschied ob du mitm Rennrad am Bordstein ein absacken vom Vorderrad hast, oder bei nem 1.5 m Drop mit 25 - 30 kmh den Hang runter! Das ist dir doch hoffentlich bewußt oder?


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2012)

unter 150mm federweg kann man doch gar nicht zum bäcker fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (8. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst. Es ist aber nen unterschied ob du mitm Rennrad am Bordstein ein absacken vom Vorderrad hast, oder bei nem 1.5 m Drop mit 25 - 30 kmh den Hang runter! Das ist dir doch hoffentlich bewußt oder?


Ja, es wird noch einfacher, weil Geschwindigkeit höher.
Edit: Stellt Dich das vor eine mentale Hürde sollte man es vielleicht einfach sein lassen, ne.


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ja, es wird noch einfacher, weil Geschwindigkeit höher.
> Edit: Stellt Dich das vor eine mentale Hürde sollte man es vielleicht einfach sein lassen, ne.



Wenn jeder bei ner Mentalen Hürde alles fallen gelassen hätte, wären wir dann da wo wir jetzt sind?

Es ist nur so, dass es ein unangenehmes Gefühl ist, wenn du Dropst und merkst dass die Kiste unter dir gerade absäuft und du mit Glück dich nicht gegen den nächsten Baum wickelst. Es kam nicht immer vor. Hin und wieder, ich denk auch dass die Geschwindigkeit eine Rolle spielte. Zu langsam ums laufen zu lassen vielleicht.

Dass es mit mehr Speed einfacher ist, ist schon auch klar. Aber ich käme in Erklärungsnot bei meiner Regierung wenn ich die eh schon kritisierten Investitionen für das Hobby um einiges wegen ReHa  steigern müsste  !


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2012)

bevor man das rad durchschiebt, druck aufs vr! also nur so einen mini implus.

konterbewegung, quasi


----------



## asroc (8. August 2012)

Hier noch ein anderes Tutorial - passt sicherlich besser zum gefragten Einsatzgebiet.

Generell drei bzw vier Dinge:
1 - Geschwindigkeit bringt Stabilität 
2 - Oberkörper macht leichte Bewegung nach hinten / Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten
3 - Arme schieben das Bike nach vorne (bei schräger Landung: nach vorne unten)
4 - Landung wird beim Hardtail mehr mit den Beinen abgefedert (deshalb Beine nicht verkrampfen bei der Landung!)

http://youtu.be/GH7neVwCKVU


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (8. August 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> unter 150mm federweg kann man doch gar nicht zum bäcker fahren



Ich hab 90mm vorne (beim HT) bzw. 130 vorne / 50 hinten (beim Fully) und komme damit gut zurecht.

...okay, es kommen schon Phobien auf, wenn plötzlich bei 30 km/h und 50cm vor mir eine 1.5m Kante vor mir liegt (das der Dämpfer aufkracht etc.). Aber ehe ich "F*CK!" sagen konnte, bin ich schon mit einem Noob-FloaterDrop drüber.


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (9. August 2012)

Okay... das war untertrieben, deshalb;
EDIT:
* HT: 110
* Fully: 160/60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (9. August 2012)

hast du jetzt den ganzen dämpfer als federweg gemessen?


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (9. August 2012)

Nope. Beim Hardtail hat die GABEL einen Federweg von 110mm. Beim Fully die GABEL 160mm und der DÅMPFER 60mm.


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

da hat der dämpfer dann 60mm Hub. Federweg des hinterbaus wird schon deutlich mehr sein


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (9. August 2012)

Du musst dich ja auskennen, Eisbein.


----------



## cycophilipp (9. August 2012)

1. lerne bei nem Floater Drop  einzuschätzen, ob du über den Lenker fliegst, weil der Absatz zu groß ist, wenn du nicht droppst - dann gehts nicht anders

2. fang klein an - je nach Rad (CC schwieriger, da längerer Vorbau) brauchts nen unterschiedlich starken Lupfer am Lenker - nen Randstein runter zu droppen, die Räder sollten dabei immer parallel - gleichzeitig - aufkommen - hier auch die Geschwindigkeit variieren, um ein Gefühl bei mehr Speed zu bekommen - und egal wie schräg die Landung ist, die Räder sollten, sobald man frei in der Luft ist, parallel zur Absprungfläche sein, lieber kommt das Hinterrad zuerst auf, als dass das Vorderrad absäuft

3. bei nem Floater Drop das Rad unter dir nach vorne schieben und gleichzeitig am Lenker ziehen - dazu muss der Sattel ausreichend tief versenkt sein, sonst bekommt irgendein Körperteil ein Problem

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRXg6GrseEg"]Bikepark Lenggries - Ibis Mojo HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier ab 3:46 spring ich zwei "kleine" Drops - wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, das als Bewegungsfolge zu beschreiben, ist schier nicht möglich - daher das Wichtigste, dass man ein Gefühl bekommt, wie man das Vorderrad hochzieht, das muss man für die höheren Dinger intuitiv können, danach verliert die Höhe eines Drops an Bedeutung. Klar geht mit nem Fully mehr, aber der hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561001&highlight=radde+user+interview

springts auch mit dem HT!!!


----------



## der_erce (9. August 2012)

@cycophilipp geiles Bike. Das Rot/Weiß hast ja mal knallhart durchgezogen  Wasn das fürn Schaltwerk?


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (9. August 2012)

@cycophillip:

Süßes Video, zwar nicht ganz mein Musik Geschmack, aber man konnto wenigstens was erkennen 

(Kannst du mir mal erklären, wie Wallrides gehen? oO [2:58 ca] )


----------



## cycophilipp (14. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @cycophilipp geiles Bike. Das Rot/Weiß hast ja mal knallhart durchgezogen  Wasn das fürn Schaltwerk?



Danke *G* ein SRAM X0 9-fach redwin, die sind so Serie, bis auf die Schaltröllchen







ich übertreibs aber gerne und zerlege teilweise meine Komponenten und lass die dann rot eloxieren. 






aiimsh0ckz schrieb:


> @cycophillip:
> 
> Süßes Video, zwar nicht ganz mein Musik Geschmack, aber man konnto wenigstens was erkennen
> 
> (Kannst du mir mal erklären, wie Wallrides gehen? oO [2:58 ca] )




Mit Schwung gegen eine Wand springen, je nachdem wie du auf die Wand zufährst mit nem Bunnyhop nachhelfen, bei Kontakt an der Wand  sofort Druck gegen die Wand aufbauen, bis der Punkt erreicht ist, wo man wieder runterfällt, kurz davor aktiv von der Wand abspringen und das Rad für die Landung ausrichten.

Zum Üben eine schräge Wand, bei 45° anfangen, bis 70-80° hocharbeiten. 90° Wand ohne nen vorgelagerten Sprung kann ich auch nicht bzw. trau ich mich nicht, das ist für Freaks


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (14. August 2012)

Hmm.. Werd ich mal versuchen. Nur leider hat der BMX-Park in der Nähe nur eine Wand, aber die ist 85° Steil


----------

